# Brisket in Southeast Michigan



## papabob (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anyone know a good place in Southeast Michigan to get good packer brisket.  We have several good wholesale locations like Wolverine Packing but no retail.  HELP.  Itching to test my new MES 40 with a good 12-16 hour smoke.


----------



## gary s (Jan 5, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a cold day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. *

*Sorry can't help you, tell you a few good places around here*

*Gary*


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 5, 2015)

PopaBob,

Welcome, from southern Ohio, to the best forum on the internet if you are looking to learn how to BBQ/smoke/brine/cure/inject. Well you get the picture if you can do it to something you put on a plate to eat then someone here has probably done it then smoked it.

Use the search bar at the top of the page and you will be led to the answer to most every question you can think of. If you don't find the answer there then just post it and someone will chime in with their opinion on the subject.

Always remember the only dumb question is the one you don’t ask!!
GO BUCKS!!
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## papabob (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks.  I'm a '76 Spartan but the way you handled Alabama I'll give you this one.  Go Bucks!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 6, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## pga2ur (Jan 6, 2015)

Believe it or not, I've found full packer cuts at WalMarts... most times they only have Select grade but one time they had Choice.

I did have some luck at the Eastern Market this past summer though. Found this guy:

Hyatt Black Angus Farms  (hyattblackangusfarms.com) ... he had a booth inside the market. I ordered at 12 pounder from him this past summer... was near Prime grade and reasonably priced. Turned out to be the best brisket I had ever cooked/tasted.

good luck


----------



## gary s (Jan 6, 2015)

Wally World good idea, ask the butcher if you don't see any out. They may trim them before they put em in the case. Worth a try

Gary


----------



## b-one (Jan 6, 2015)

Do you have any Gordon Foodservice cash and carry stores? The one closest to me carries them.


----------

